# Hi from Belper, Derbyshire



## The Rowleys (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi everyone
Just joined and still trying to get our heads round downloading POI's....we'll get there...eventually.
Bought a 2005 Rapido 924F back end of last year and trying to get out and about .
Had a great 3 1/2 weeks in Scotland (Mull/Skye etc) in March. 

Look forward to meeting up as we wander aimlessly round and about !

All the best
Bob and Sandra (aka The Rowleys)


----------



## amandadarren (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello :welcome: we are fairly near you in somercotes, happy wondering Darren and Amanda


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello Bob and Sandra, welcome to the site :wave:

I used to live in Belper many moons ago


----------



## Aspire255 (Jun 5, 2013)

I too aren’t that far away near to Long Eaton Sawley on the Leicestershire  border camped by the river Derwent and the Trent…..Welcome neighbour.
Skye you say I too in a matter of days is going there, how did you find it, it will be my first time on the island, did you use the ferry or bridge, if ferry which one? cheers

Aspire255


----------



## John H (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi

All the best people live in Belper  - which is probably why we spend very little time there these days!  (too busy travelling). Enjoy your new motorhome.


----------



## frontslide (Jun 5, 2013)

Im in Belper, which part are you in? If you have a Garmin and get stuck downloading i could advise


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 5, 2013)

I used to live in the Old Chapel behind the Rifleman's Arms (is it still called the Rifleman's?)

Then Chevin View and St John's Road.

Belper's dead twee these days, it was still a proper industrial town when I was there.

Not telling how long ago!


----------



## frontslide (Jun 5, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I used to live in the Old Chapel behind the Rifleman's Arms (is it still called the Rifleman's?)
> 
> Then Chevin View and St John's Road.
> 
> ...


Proper industrial town when i moved here, still called Riflemans, did you ever do the George rock nights Marie?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 5, 2013)

frontslide said:


> Proper industrial town when i moved here, still called Riflemans, did you ever do the George rock nights Marie?



Yes, but only once or twice


----------



## m1cxf (Jun 5, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yes, but only once or twice



I used to go to the George rock nights in the late eighties, it was a regular for me as I had a good pal in Belper. I'm not too far away in Ilkeston.

Trevor


----------



## red ted (Jun 5, 2013)

*welcome*



The Rowleys said:


> Hi everyone
> Just joined and still trying to get our heads round downloading POI's....we'll get there...eventually.
> Bought a 2005 Rapido 924F back end of last year and trying to get out and about .
> Had a great 3 1/2 weeks in Scotland (Mull/Skye etc) in March.
> ...



Hi you have joined a friendly brillient site:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome: red ted


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## frontslide (Jun 5, 2013)

m1cxf said:


> I used to go to the George rock nights in the late eighties, it was a regular for me as I had a good pal in Belper. I'm not too far away in Ilkeston.
> 
> Trevor


 A friend of mine organizes a rock night reunion twice a year.
We may know your pal?


----------



## m1cxf (Jun 5, 2013)

frontslide said:


> A friend of mine organizes a rock night reunion twice a year.
> We may know your pal?



Sent you a p.m.


----------



## The Rowleys (Jun 11, 2013)

*Belper based Motorhome*



frontslide said:


> Im in Belper, which part are you in? If you have a Garmin and get stuck downloading i could advise



Hi ....We're on Cheapside (near Funeral Parlour...that's NEAR-not IN ).
Might just give you a shout re Garmin. We've got one, but we're also getting a new phone and could do with getting the POI on that too.

Thanks and All the best
Bob and Sandra:hammer:


----------



## The Rowleys (Jun 11, 2013)

*Hi from Belper*



mariesnowgoose said:


> I used to live in the Old Chapel behind the Rifleman's Arms (is it still called the Rifleman's?)
> 
> Then Chevin View and St John's Road.
> 
> ...



Hi Marie.

Yes the pub's still called the Rifleman's Arms (aka The Rifleman).
Funny we were on Bridge St yesterday and admiring a front garden. The owners came out and we got chatting (don't know their names) .They used to be Landlord & Landlady at the Rifleman's. Small world eh !!

All the best
Bob and Sandra:goodluck:


----------



## The Rowleys (Jun 11, 2013)

*Hi from Belper*



amandadarren said:


> Hello :welcome: we are fairly near you in somercotes, happy wondering Darren and Amanda



Hi. Yes you're pretty near. Thanks for the welcome. Might "bump" into you someday.......!!!!!!!
Bob and Sandra:goodluck:


----------



## The Rowleys (Jun 11, 2013)

*Hi from Belper*



Aspire255 said:


> I too aren’t that far away near to Long Eaton Sawley on the Leicestershire  border camped by the river Derwent and the Trent…..Welcome neighbour.
> Skye you say I too in a matter of days is going there, how did you find it, it will be my first time on the island, did you use the ferry or bridge, if ferry which one? cheers
> 
> Aspire255



Hi. Yes we know Sawley:......nice area near the water ! 

Skye was great...good weather,too, despite it being in March.
Although we nearly got blown over up in the north ! Decided to move from the Dark Sky(Trumpan) view point at 3 am and get behind a hill !

We took the ferry from Mallaig on Mull but returned back via the bridge and had a few days round Kyle of Lochalsh.
We had no problem finding wildcamp sites and water.Good Co-op garage at Broadfoot....sell diesel/LPG /Food etc. (we have the LPG Gaslow system so could fill up there).
Hope you enjoy it !:have fun:

Cheers
Bob and Sandra


----------



## The Rowleys (Jun 11, 2013)

*Hi John*



John H said:


> Hi
> 
> All the best people live in Belper  - which is probably why we spend very little time there these days!  (too busy travelling). Enjoy your new motorhome.



Hi John
You're right on both counts.........great base..........great way of life "On the Road Again" (Willie Nelson )

Happy travelling
Bob and Sandra:have fun:


----------



## frontslide (Jun 11, 2013)

The Rowleys said:


> Hi ....We're on Cheapside (near Funeral Parlour...that's NEAR-not IN ).
> Might just give you a shout re Garmin. We've got one, but we're also getting a new phone and could do with getting the POI on that too.
> 
> Thanks and All the best
> Bob and Sandra:hammer:


Ive seen your van i think and often wondered how you get it out! There's a pop-top Hiace on Brookside i presume you already spotted that though, were on prospect


----------



## Campermad (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi and welcome , were pretty local living in Hilton, belpers lovely worked in many companys around there


----------

